# Former Foster, Ella, was on the news!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's Ella with her mom, Mardi, and her sister, Beatrice :wub: 

http://link.brightcove.com/services/player...tid=65664482001

Here's one her original threads:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...241&hl=Ella


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Awww... Ella looks gorgeous and so happy! Another great happy ending!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

WOW ! Ella, and Mardi and you should be at the National Specialty Parade of Rescues in Atlanta! She is an awesome examle of the work rescues do and the wonder pets that result.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

She looks so happy!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, so, so adorable. Nice hat, Ella.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxo


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I know it must make you happy to know that she is happy and well socialized and someone is taking good care of her!!! :heart:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awww she is soo cute!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I remember her story. That is just astounding. She looks fabulous. :wub: Yappy hour, eh?


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow Ella looks so happy and beautiful


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Isn't it wonderful what a little love and TLC can do. Ella looks beautiful! :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I sure do remember Ella Deb. She looks fantastic. She deserves all the happiness and spoiling she can get and more. Yay Ella! :yahoo: :chili: I love that place they were at. I wish there was something close to us. Thanks for the update Deb. I love your success stories' happy endings.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Awwwwwwww, just awwwwwwww! She looks wonderful, Deb!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I cried seeing her old thread,OMG how can people be so blind? I'm so happy to see her transformation.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I just love happy endings.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

So happy to see this happy ending Deb and you are wonder woman. You sure did a wonderful job bringing this girl back and to a happy forever home. Just makes me ill seeing the pics of her skin and what people do to these precious souls. Its amazing she would ever trust again.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Aww Deb
You should get the credit for nursing poor Ella back to health and making her a happy little Malt.

I thought initially, it was the one I jailbroke out of the shelter - I can never keep up with their "new" names although Miss Ella was always Ella ...

Pat on back to my friend Deb ..

Oh and by the way - here I am


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 9 2010, 01:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883645


> Here's Ella with her mom, Mardi, and her sister, Beatrice :wub:
> 
> http://link.brightcove.com/services/player...tid=65664482001
> 
> ...



Way to go Deb!!

It is funny that the place Ella and her mom were at is just a couple blocks from us!


----------

